# Mouse Babies!



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I have two blue does, one long haired one smooth hair, both satin. The father of the litter is a long-haired satin himalayan. 

Buck









Long-hair blue satin Doe (pic is of when I first got her)









Originally the two litters combined had 19 babies, but 7 were killed and eaten. 
The nest, day 1









The nest, day 6









Black self Female - appears to be a black self, possibly long-haired, satin.









Fox Male - appears to be fox, possibly long-haired, satin.









The nest, 









I took count of the babies and I have 3 fox females, 4 fox males, and 5 black self females. As soon as I can find my camera I can take better pictures of the babies.


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

So Cute!!  They're all adorable.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks. ;D I can't wait until they are past this stage (I call it the popcorn stage) so I can handle them. Right now they bounce EVERYWHERE. You can't hold onto them for more than a few seconds before they are bouncing off your hand. I weighed them all today. They are 2 weeks 1 day old today and they all weigh between 7-8g. Mother's are a wonderful weight. Both around 38g.


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Aaawww, they're sooo tinsy!! 
Super cute!!


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Talked to some mouse breeders and the "fox" babies are just poor quality tans. They are still very very cute though. They are jumping around like crazy now and are starting to nibble on their moms' food.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I never knew there were long-haired mice. I'm not educated in mice.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

RattieSalem24 said:


> I never knew there were long-haired mice. I'm not educated in mice.


There are hairless and rex mice, too


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

The doe is quite possibly the prettiest mouse I've ever seen. I love that colour... and her coat is so pretty!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

wow the parents are so beautiful!


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd have to agree with everyone - the parents are so pretty. I especially love the male, he looks so silky. Is he as soft as he looks?


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Both of the long haired mice are incredibly soft. I'll have to get an updated pic of the long haired doe. Now that she's older, the long hair isn't as "flow-y" as it was when she was younger. But she is still gorgeous. ;D


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

The parents look awesome! I have three mice. Two females and a male. I dont know about how to tell colors and markings or else id tell you what kind they were. I dont know so much about them and breeding, i would love to though. Does anyone know a forum dedicated to just mice? Like this one is based for rats. Or if anyone has free time and wants to give me some information. My email is: [email protected] if you want to email me. Thank you so much.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

wagz77 said:


> The parents look awesome! I have three mice. Two females and a male. I dont know about how to tell colors and markings or else id tell you what kind they were. I dont know so much about them and breeding, i would love to though. Does anyone know a forum dedicated to just mice? Like this one is based for rats. Or if anyone has free time and wants to give me some information. My email is: [email protected] if you want to email me. Thank you so much.


The Fun Mouse Forum


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/

That is where I go for all my mousy discussion needs.  Very nice forum though the majority of them are all over across the big pond. I can try to answer any questions you have about care, colors, and breeding. I don't have that much experience but I might be able to help. I'm just now starting to get a grasp on mouse genetics.


----------

